# Επικοινωνία με πελάτες και προσέγγιση νέων πελατών



## manos_XP (Sep 18, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,
φτιάχνω το βιογραφικο μου στα Αγγλικά για αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό.Ένας γνωστός μου μου ανέφερε για το φόρουμ και σκέφτηκα μήπως θα μπορούσα να έχω βοήθεια σχετικά με την σωστή μετάφραση/σύνταξη της περιγραφής της δουλειάς καθώς η εικόνα στο βιογραφικό είναι η πιο σημαντική.Προσπαθώ απο χτες να το γράψω στα αγγλικά αλλ'α κάτι δεν μου "κολλάει" ..

Το αρχικό κείμενο που θέλω να μεταφέρω :

*"Αντικείμενο της δουλειάς μου ήταν η επικοινωνία με υπάρχοντες πελάτες σχετικά με προβλήματα που είχαν ή απορίες σχετικά με τον εκτελωνισμό των προϊόντων τους και η προσέγγιση νέων πελατών (η δουλειά μου ήταν σε εκτελωνιστικό γραφείο) . Το συγκεκριμένο μέρος της δουλειάς απαιτούσε τα ταξίδια τόσο εντός όσο και εκτός Ελλάδας. "*


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια !


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Δεν είμαι η καταλληλότερη για τέτοιες συμβουλές, αφού ποτέ δεν βρήκα δουλειά εύκολα, αλλά εγώ τα βάζω συνήθως αυτά σε τηλεγραφικά σημεία αλλιώς θα μου βγει το βιογραφικό πέντε σελίδες:

 Customer account management
 Identifying and contacting new clients and setting up new accounts
The position involved local and international travel


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Να προσθέσω και το Customs Broker (Office) που είναι το εκτελωνιστικό γραφείο, (Customs Brokerage etc)

Καλή τύχη! :)


----------



## manos_XP (Sep 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ! Επειδή είναι 3 οι δουλειές που ουσιαστικά θα αναφέρω μιας και ειναι αυτές με τον περισσότερο καιρό σκέφτηκα ότι το να τα βάλω σε μια πρόταση είναι πιό εύκολο και μικρό τελικά απο το να το βάλω με τηλεγραφικά σημεία.

Οπότε με βάση τα σημεία που μου ανέφερες το να το γράψω έτσι φαίνεται σωστό ? 

*Job duties included customer account management,identifying and contacting new clients.The position involved both local and international travel.*


Χμ... το customs broker που να το βάλω άραγε ?


*Job duties included customer account management,identifying and contacting new clients for the customs broker office.The position involved both local and international travel.*

travel ή travelling στο τέλος ?


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Γεια σου, Μάνο, και καλή τύχη.

Στο CV του Europass στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι έχουμε:

Work experience 
Dates	(Add separate entries for each relevant post occupied, starting from the most recent.)
Occupation or position held	
Main activities and responsibilities	
Name and address of employer	
Type of business or sector	

Εκεί το customs broker office θα πάει στο Employer Type of business or sector και τα καθήκοντα στο Main activities and responsibilities. Εκεί αρκεί να γράψεις:
customer account management; identifying and contacting new clients; local and international travel

(Travel, όχι travelling)


----------



## manos_XP (Sep 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! το βιογραφικό μου με αυτη την τελευταία προσθήκη είναι έτοιμο !


----------



## Philip (Sep 18, 2012)

manos_XP said:


> manageme*nt,id*entifying offic*e.T*he position
> 
> Do not run straight on after punctuation. The convention is one space after punctuation within a sentence; two spaces at the end of a sentence.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2012)

Philip said:


> The convention is one space after punctuation within a sentence; two spaces at the end of a sentence.


Are you sure about the two spaces, Philip? I have read articles against this convention. For example: 
 With the introduction of proportional fonts in computers, double sentence spacing became obsolete, according to many experts.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έχει πραγματικά ξεπεραστεί ο κανόνας. Σε προγράμματα σελιδοποίησης ή και σε προγράμματα δημοσίευσης στο διαδίκτυο σαν το vBulletin εδώ, τα διπλά και πολλαπλά διαστήματα γίνονται αυτομάτως ένα διάστημα. Έτσι εξαφανίζονται και τα όποια διπλά διαστήματα μεταξύ προτάσεων, όσο κι αν μας αρέσει η αισθητική τους,


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έτσι εξαφανίζονται και τα όποια διπλά διαστήματα μεταξύ προτάσεων, *όσο κι αν μας αρέσει η αισθητική τους*.


Σε ποιον αρέσουν τα διπλά διαστήματα; :scared:


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Στον Φίλιπ.


----------



## Philip (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Are you sure about the two spaces, Philip?



Έίμαι unreconstructed fuddy-duddy.  Πάντως χωρίς διάστημα δεν γίνεται.


----------

